# retaining wall questions



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i have a 8x8x8 nano cube. (okay my daughter 'designed it' and i maintain it) she made a 'river' of glass stones and wants a barrier wall so the 'main' part of the tank is higher and has plants.

she does not want it sloped 

any ideas on how to build a 'nano retaining wall' (i know aquarium sealant and XXX) but what would be the right size, how do i find stones that size? will i need "arms' to hold the wall in place (like with real retaining walls) or since it's just 8 x 2" tall can it just 'stand' if curved?

this one has me stumped


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If the retaining wall is curved, that will add quite a bit of strength to it. I think the difference is so small, and the weight of the substrate negligible enough that you probably won't need any further reinforcement/support then whatever you build it out of.

If you want to do it with stones, slate would probably be the easiest. You can get floor tiles pretty cheap at Home Depot/Lowes. might even be able to see if they will give you a discount on broken ones. broken terra cotta might work as well


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

with as small as the wall is shouldnt need any extra reinforcement, could use real thin plexiglass or people have cut up 2l pop bottles and used that be for. with is only being 8" by 2" tall theres just not going to be that much pressure on it. if the wall is going to be alot taller then the substrate in front of it you could silicon gravel or rocks to it so you dont see the plastic.


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

laqu said:


> i have a 8x8x8 nano cube. (okay my daughter 'designed it' and i maintain it) she made a 'river' of glass stones and wants a barrier wall so the 'main' part of the tank is higher and has plants.
> 
> she does not want it sloped
> 
> ...


I saw this in a video where The Green Machine group use this item they call Substrate Support to "banked up in the Nature Aquarium so that it is higher or deeper at the back or middle, to create extra depth in the aquarium."

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.co...te-additives/substrate/tgm-substrate-supports

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/articles/news/the-making-natures-chaos-hd-video
@11:50 He inserts the substrate supports


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks i looked at the video and really thought about it.. i went with that plastic needle point stuff with the holes and vase stones from Michael's...

i started by measuring out exactly the inside width, then cutting the curve i wanted.

then i cut out the height i wanted and glued (aquarium sealant) and duck taped them together at right angles (went for support at the bottom only)
i used some of the larger pebbles to support the right angle (I didn't have angle brackets)

BACK

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

FRONT

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr


after that set up a bit i started glueing rocks on (after picking through them for the tiny ones and lining them up so they fit together ... not that i actually used it but it was a start)


Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

it's doing a final dry now - fingers crossed.

In front of it WITHOUT plant substrate will be a beach/water looking thing 
(the napkin represents the black bottom of the tank)

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

this is the tank now... it wasn't working but as we took the plants and substrate out of 'her' bowl we made due till we could get what we wanted.

We have a piece of driftwood soaking to remove the tanins and make it sink, but you get the idea (also changing the heater to a finnex 50 so i can set the temperature of the water to anything i want .. in case we ever get ick again... so the plants will have to move a bit more forward off the back wall.)


Untitled by laq997, on Flickr


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

OKAY! 

tank is done!

i added a top wall by PLACING stones after the tank was done, it just needed it. someday i'll glue it.


Untitled by laq997, on Flickr

and from the side (pre top wall)

Untitled by laq997, on Flickr


----------



## Greenmagick (May 2, 2010)

That looks great! My son was asking for a river of glass beads in his tank...gives me some ideas for sure


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks pretty good. I think the row of stones along the top adds a lot to the look of it.

good job, and thanks for posting the pics


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

You're an awesome dad.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

um i'm a mom... 

a handy mom...


----------



## urbguy (Sep 24, 2009)

laqu said:


> um i'm a mom...
> 
> a handy mom...


Very embarrassed right now...you're awesome.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Coolest mom ever! Looks great!


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

the hardest part of this was fitting my hand in the tank... 8" is smaller then you think when you are planting and stuff!


----------

